Ask HN: What's your task management checklist? - febin
======
rman666
Do you mean my To-Do list? I use Notes on iOS and macOS. I’ve tried a ton of
apps, etc., and Notes works best for me. When I was in a Windows environment I
used OneNote the same way.

------
Ezorektfoxx
I use OneNote,such a neat app

